# 8.0r xorg drivers ATI Rage XL



## ggf (Jan 25, 2010)

When I do an X -configure, X org adds the mach64 driver to run this ati rage xl card.
This is an embeded card on a dell poweredge 2650. 
When x starts, the kernel panics and the system reboots.
I have tried all the drivers and the vesa works but not too good. The x server crashes
Often but the machine stays up.
Is there a driver for this old card or is there something that needs to be changed in the kernel?


----------



## adamk (Jan 25, 2010)

Try disabling direct rendering by adding this to the Module section of your xorg.conf file:


```
Disable "dri"
Disable "dri2"
```

Adam


----------



## ggf (Jan 25, 2010)

Thank you, that did the trick. 
I guess with this card having only 8meg there is no way to get better performance from the card?


----------



## adamk (Jan 25, 2010)

Direct rendering *might* give you better 2D performance, but it's mostly a 3D thing.  And, yeah, with 8 megs, performance isn't going to be great, period.

Unfortunately, the mach64 kernel DRM driver has been unmaintained on the linux side for years, and probably even longer on the freebsd side.

Adam


----------

